# ZX Parts in AZ?



## FastDan (Apr 27, 2011)

Newbie checking in,
Just picked up a 1985 300ZX (non-turbo) last night. Previous owner had the engine out, rebuilt, set at TDC and then stopped. So I basically bought a jigsaw puzzle (should be fun). Clean straight body, original white paint still in decent shape, no dents, usual AZ interior issues.

I intend on replacing all of the important rubber parts, getting her running well, then tackling the cosmetic issues. Can any of you point me in the right direction to track down OEM and/or aftermarket parts for this car in AZ?

BTW: It's a manual tranny, non-turbo, but I really like turbos (& HP) so if it isn't ridiculous to convert her to a Turbo model, I'd be interested in sourcing parts for that too.

Thanks in advance for helping me resurrecting this beauty.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Jason's Z Site - RedZ31.Com REDZ31.NET JASONBUTTS.COM for turbo swap/add information.

https://www.everythingnissan.com/nissan-300zx-parts.html for parts. It's actually a Nissan/Infiniti dealer in Scottsdale.


----------

